# Back fishing the Ohio River



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Lets see how many we can catch today.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

So far 5 bites and caught one skipjack.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe the river is too low. The bites are not good, one good hit and that it. Have had many like that, they will not hit it a second time.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/6614h3



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/m0HE4R



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/76h8WM



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

What was you using for bait?


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> What was you using for bait?


Shrimp and shad


----------

